# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  فوائد حديث اللَّهُمَّ أَذْهِبْ البَأْسَ رَبَّ النَّاسِ

## أبو عبد البر رشيد

عَنْ عَلِيٍّ ، قَالَ : كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا عَادَ مَرِيضًا قَالَ : " " اللَّهُمَّ أَذْهِبْ البَأْسَ رَبَّ النَّاسِ ، وَاشْفِ فَأَنْتَ الشَّافِي ، لَا شِفَاءَ إِلَّا شِفَاؤُكَ شِفَاءً لَا يُغَادِرُ سَقَمًا "
رواه الترمذي

عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ حَاطِبٍ ، قَالَ : تَنَاوَلْتُ قِدْرًا لَنَا فَاحْتَرَقَتْ يَدَيَّ ، فَانْطَلَقَتْ بِي أُمِّي إِلَى رَجُلٍ جَالِسٍ فِي الْجَبَّانَةِ ، فَقَالَتْ لَهُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَقَالَ : " لَبَّيْكَ وَسَعْدَيْكَ " ، ثُمَّ أَدْنَتْنِي مِنْهُ ، فَجَعَلَ يَنْفُثُ ، وَيَتَكَلَّمُ لَا أَدْرِي مَا هُوَ ، فَسَأَلْتُ أُمِّي بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ مَا كَانَ يَقُولُ ؟ ، قَالَتْ : كَانَ يَقُولُ : " أَذْهِبْ الْبَأْسَ رَبَّ النَّاسِ ، وَاشْفِ أَنْتَ الشَّافِي ، لَا شَافِيَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ " *
رواه ابن ابي شيبة في المصنف 

عَنْ  عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ حَاطِبٍ , حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي , عَنْ جَدِّهِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ حَاطِبٍ عَنْ أُمَّهِ أُمِّ جَمِيلٍ ابْنَةِ الْمُجَلِّلِ , قَالَتْ : أَقْبَلْتُ بِكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الْحَبَشَةِ حَتَّى إِذَا كُنْتُ مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ عَلَى لَيْلَةٍ أَوْ لَيْلَتَيْنِ طَبَخْتُ لَكَ طَبِيخًا فَفَنِيَ الْحَطَبُ فَذَهَبْتُ أَطْلُبُهُ فَتَنَاوَلْتَ الْقِدْرَ فَانْكَفَأْتَ عَلَى ذِرَاعِكَ فَقَدِمْتُ بِكَ الْمَدِينَةَ فَأَتَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ , هَذَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حَاطِبٍ وَهُوَ أَوَّلُ مَنْ سُمِّيَ بِكَ قَالَتْ : فَتَفَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي فِيكَ وَمَسَحَ رَأْسَكَ وَدَعَا لَكَ ثُمَّ قَالَ : أَذْهِبِ الْبَأْسَ رَبَّ النَّاسِ وَاشْفِ أَنْتَ الشَّافِي لَا شِفَاءَ إِلَّا شِفَاؤُكَ شِفَاءً لَا يُغَادِرُ سَقَمًا , فَمَا قُمْتُ بِكَ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ إِلَّا وَقَدْ بَرَأَتْ يَدُكَ *
رواه ابن ابي عاصم في الآحاد و المثاني 

عَنْ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، ثَنَا أَبِي ، عَنْ جَدِّي مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ حَاطِبٍ ، عَنْ أُمِّهِ أُمِّ جَمِيلٍ ، قَالَتْ : أَقْبَلْتُ بِكَ حَتَّى إِذَا كُنْتُ مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ بِلَيْلَةٍ أَو لَيْلَتَيْنِ طَبَخْتُ لَكَ طَبِيخًا فَفَنِيَ الْحَطَبُ فَخَرَجْتُ أَطْلُبُ الْحَطَبَ فَتَنَاوَلْتُ الْقِدْرَ فَانْكَفَأْتَ عَلَى ذِرَاعِكَ فَقَدِمْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ فَأَتَيْتُ بِكَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَذَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حَاطِبٍ وَهُوَ أَوَّلُ مَنْ سُمِّيَ بِكَ فَمَسَحَ عَلَى رَأْسِكَ وَدَعَا بِالْبَرَكَةِ ثُمَّ تَفَلَ فِي فِيكَ وَجَعَلَ يَتْفُلُ عَلَى يَدِكَ وَيَقُولُ : " أَذْهِبِ الْبَأْسَ رَبَّ النَّاسِ ، اشْفِ أَنْتَ الشَّافِي لَا شِفَاءَ إِلَّا شِفَاؤُكَ شِفَاءً لَا يُغَادِرُ سَقَمًا " قَالَتْ : فَمَا قُمْتُ بِكَ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ حَتَّى بَرِئَتْ يَدُكَ *
رواه ابن حبان و الحاكم و أحمد

من فوائد الحديث :

1)	إسم الشافي لله سبحانه و تعالى الذي يتضمن صفة فعلية إختيارية لله تعالى 
2)	قدرة الله تعالى على قضاء حوائج الناس الصعبة مع كثرتهم 
3)	إذهاب البأس غير الشفاء فقد يذهب البأس مع بقاء المرض
4)	أن الشفاء كله من الله و المرض ليس من الله
5)	لاَ يَرُدُّ القَضَاءَ إلاَّ الدُّعَاءُ لقولُه تعالى: ﴿مَا أَصَابَ مِن مُّصِيبَةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ إِلاَّ فِي كِتَابٍ مِّن قَبْلِ أَن نَّبْرَأَهَا إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللهِ يَسِيرٌ﴾ [الحديد: 22]
6)	أن الشفاء عند الله كلام لقال تعالى: ﴿إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ﴾ [البقرة: 117]
7)	و لأن القرآن شفاء

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

8) أن مشيأة الله تدفع بإرادته
9) أن الرقية كالدعاء يشترط فيها قلب طيب و لسان صادق و أيدي رفيقة مباركة جليلة كريمة

----------


## احمد ابو انس

: السلسلة الصحيحة للعلامة الالباني .
رقم الحديث: 2775
الحديث: “ كان يعوذ بهذه الكلمات : “ [ اللهم رب الناس ] أذهب الباس , و اشف و أنت  الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما “ . فلما ثقل في مرضه الذي مات  فيه أخذت بيده فجعلت أمسحه [ بها ] و أقولها , فنزع يده من يدي , و قال : “  اللهم اغفر لي و ألحقني بالرفيق الأعلى “ . قالت : فكان هذا آخر ما سمعت من  كلامه صلى الله عليه وسلم “ .
 قال الألباني في “ السلسلة الصحيحة “ 6 / 642 :أخرجه أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة في “ مصنفه “ ( 8 / 1 / 45 - 46 ) قال : حدثنا أبو  معاوية عن الأعمش عن مسلم عن مسروق عن # عائشة # قالت : ... قلت : و هذا إسناد  صحيح على شرط الشيخين , و قد أخرجاه كما يأتي . و أخرجه مسلم ( 7 / 15 ) و ابن  ماجه ( 1619 ) من طريق ابن أبي شيبة . و تابعه عند مسلم أبو كريب . و تابعهما  الإمام أحمد ( 6 / 45 ) : حدثنا أبو معاوية به , و الزيادة الثانية له , و مسلم  هو ابن صبيح أبو الضحى . و تابعه سفيان عن الأعمش دون قوله : فلما ثقل بلفظ : “  كان يعوذ بعض أهله , يمسح بيده اليمنى و يقول “ فذكره , و فيه الزيادة الأولى  أخرجه البخاري ( 5743 و 5750 ) و مسلم , و النسائي في “ عمل اليوم و الليلة “ (  1010 ) و أحمد ( 6 / 44 و 127 ) و قال في رواية : “ .. ثم قال : أذهب البأس ..  الحديث “ . و شعبة عن الأعمش به . أخرجه مسلم و الطيالسي ( 1404 ) و أحمد ( 6 /  45 و 126 ) . و تابعه جرير عنه مثل رواية سفيان الثانية عند أحمد . أخرجه مسلم  . و تابعه هشيم أيضا عنه . أخرجه مسلم , و أبو يعلى في “ مسنده “ ( 3 / 1100 )  و عنه ابن السني في “ عمل اليوم “ ( 545 ) به نحوه . و تابع الأعمش منصور عن  أبي الضحى بلفظ : “ كان إذا أتى المريض يدعو له قال : .. “ فذكره . أخرجه مسلم  و النسائي ( 1011 ) و ابن ماجه ( 3520 ) . و تابع أبا الضحى إبراهيم عن مسروق  بلفظ : “ كان إذا أتى مريضا أو أتي به إليه قال : .. “ فذكره . أخرجه البخاري (  5675 ) و مسلم و النسائي ( 1012 - 1014 ) و أحمد ( 6 / 109 و 278 ) و أبو يعلى  ( 1178 ) . و له طريق أخرى من رواية هشام بن عروة قال : أخبرني أبي عن عائشة :  “ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يرقي .. “ فذكر الدعاء . أخرجه البخاري  ( 5744 ) و مسلم أيضا , و النسائي ( 1019 و 1020 ) و أحمد ( 6 / 50 ) و عبد بن  حميد في “ مسنده “ ( ق 193 / 1 ) . قلت : و في الحديث مشروعية ترقية المريض  بهذا الدعاء الشريف , و ذلك من العمل بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : “ من استطاع  منكم أن ينفع أخاه فليفعل “ . رواه مسلم , و قد مضى تخريجه برقم ( 473 ) و قد  ترجم له البخاري بقوله : “ باب رقية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم “ , و قال الحافظ  في “ الفتح “ ( 10 / 207 ) : “ و يؤخذ من هذا الحديث أن الإضافة في الترجمة  للفاعل , و قد ورد ما يدل على أنها للمفعول , و ذلك فيما أخرجه مسلم [ 7 / 13 ]  عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن جبريل أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا محمد !  اشتكيت ? قال : نعم . قال : بسم الله أرقيك من كل شيء يؤذيك , من كل نفس أو عين  حاسد , الله يشفيك “ . ( تنبيه ) : قوله في الحديث : “ يعوذ “ أي : غيره , و  إليه أشار البخاري في ترجمته , و شرحه الحافظ . و هكذا وقع في كل المصادر التي  سبق ذكرها و منها “ مصنف ابن أبي شيبة “ الذي من طريقه تلقاه ابن ماجه كما تقدم  , لكن وقع فيه بلفظ : “ يتعوذ “ , أي هو صلى الله عليه وسلم , فاختلف المعنى ,  و الصواب المحفوظ الأول , و يبدو أنه خطأ قديم , فإنه كذلك وقع في كل نسخ ابن  ماجه التي وقفت عليها , مثل طبعة إحياء السنة - الهندية , و الطبعة التازية , و  عبد الباقي , و الأعظمي , و لعل ذلك من بعض رواة كتاب ابن ماجه , أو من بعض  النساخ . و الله أعلم . و وقعت هذه اللفظة في “ رياض الصالحين “ في النسخ  المطبوعة التي وقفت عليها , منها طبعة المكتب الإسلامي التي حققت و بينت مراتب  أحاديثها ( رقم 906 ) بلفظ “ يعود “ من عيادة المريض , و كذلك وقع في متن و شرح  ابن علان ( 3 / 381 ) المسمى بـ “ دليل الفالحين “ , فتنبه و لا تكن من  الغافلين .

----------

